# Spirit Wolf Mask and Hands



## ChiChien (Oct 10, 2010)

yeaah if anyone has bought this i would like to know as well .


----------



## Decorinator (Sep 16, 2009)

I bought the identical mask (without the hands - to make a wolf mannequin) from K-Mart.

http://www.kmart.com/shc/s/p_10151_10104_009W400171110006P?prdNo=8&blockNo=8&blockType=G8

It's pretty good quality, nothing special, but the wolf expression and ears are nice. I've seen the identical costume at WalMart, with mask and hands, for about $20.


----------



## pumpkinheadedskeleton (Apr 26, 2010)

I bought it. it was ok. my daughter was red riding hood so it looked cool
the mask was tough to see out of. I had to widen the eye holes a bit and it was still tough.
but that's pretty common with those masks I think.

i made a wolf out of it this year.


----------



## Decorinator (Sep 16, 2009)

Hey - I've got the exact same wolf in _MY_ garage, too!!


----------



## pumpkinheadedskeleton (Apr 26, 2010)

does yours have 2 different tones of brown fur like mine?
i don't like it.
i'm hoping it won't be too noticeable in a low light setting.

for Christmas i want him standing over a bloody reindeer but my kids won't let me. lol


----------



## Decorinator (Sep 16, 2009)

pumpkinheadedskeleton said:


> does yours have 2 different tones of brown fur like mine?
> i don't like it.
> i'm hoping it won't be too noticeable in a low light setting.
> 
> for Christmas i want him standing over a bloody reindeer but my kids won't let me. lol


Yes, actually, he does! It's even worse - the only fur I could find was black. I sprayed him with an entire can of orange hair spray and he looks a bit more color coordinated with the mask, kind of a punk rock wolf look, I guess. I don't really like mine either, but mostly cause he looks too much like a fat little pony! As you suggested, when I did a trial run outside in the dark the fur color really wasn't an issue. Strange, most of my props look better in the dark......

I would definitely go for the bloody reindeer at Christmas, seems quite in keeping with the meaning of the season to me!!


----------



## krissibex (Sep 23, 2010)

I just bought the gray wolf hands and mask this weekend (doing a hidden wolf in my study for my red riding hood theme) and they looked really good. I prefered the gray to the red just because it looked scarier IMO but they both look good. 

The nose part is a tad flimsy but for me since i was using it as a prop (have it pulled over a mannequin head) I just had to stuff some paper towels into the nose area and it looked great. If you are wearing it it could be better but overall its a very scary and good quality mask. I love the hands too!! They are again for my big bad wolf prop but i kept putting the hands on this weekend and playing with them LOL


----------



## krissibex (Sep 23, 2010)

Decorinator said:


> I don't really like mine either, but mostly cause he looks too much like a fat little pony!


Ok this made me laugh so hard reading this and going back and looking at the prop again. LOL i about spit water all over my computer idk why just made me laugh thinking about a fat little pony wolf. 

It doesnt look that bad and i bet in low light it looks great


----------



## krissibex (Sep 23, 2010)

Here's the gray one I just bought .. nose is stuffed with paper towels but it's not too bad on its own


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

Looks Fun to me!!


----------

